# What gear wont shut your h.p.t.a.system down, what dose??



## theboneman (Apr 14, 2012)

Guys, i been trying to get wifey pregnent, so im off the sauce, but im loosing to many gains, pct really aint helping any, so what gear can i bridge at safely ?? I have access to whatever, help me out, anavar maybe low dosed, seeing it only makes the muscles store creatine. But whats your view on it ?? 
Thanks, bones.


----------



## nby (Apr 14, 2012)

HGH, peptides, slin.

All AAS shuts you down, even anavar.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## theboneman (Apr 14, 2012)

canucklehead said:


>



how the hell did you do that, thats real cool. I have read that many times that its safe, and others say it shuts you down ?? It seems its really not a steroid, if you look at the composition, its not anabolic it actually stores creatine, i would like to hear all the opinions though because i do respect them, thank you.


----------



## booze (Apr 14, 2012)

It's all going to shut u down. HGH or peptides best option.


----------



## colochine (Apr 14, 2012)

Pizza... Ask benj.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 14, 2012)

That is weird I know a lot of people that have kids on cycle . It seems as if it benefits the kid when its older to at least the male. 90 percent of people that were running cycle and had a kid were all lean an more muscular then average...coincidence I dunno lol but you never know !!!!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 14, 2012)

Why not just get on a good HRT program?  HGH, low dose test, HCG, and Arimidex.  I wouldn't think something like this could shut you down bad enough to cause infertility.

That being said, if it was my wife and I trying to have a baby I would put that before anything else and stay off everything that could possibly interfere.  When she gets knocked up go back on.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 14, 2012)

colochine said:


> Pizza... Ask benj.


Pizza is 50x more anabolic and androgenic than test.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 14, 2012)

theboneman said:


> how the hell did you do that, thats real cool. I have read that many times that its safe, and others say it shuts you down ?? It seems its really not a steroid, if you look at the composition, its not anabolic it actually stores creatine, i would like to hear all the opinions though because i do respect them, thank you.



You need to look again.  It is a steroid with A, B, C and D rings as all steroids have.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 14, 2012)

Gh peptides. 
Ghrp-2 and cjc1295 
I'd start with 100mcg of each x 3 times a day

That's roughly 3iu of gh production. 

If u want more just up the ghrp-2 and keep the cjc at 100x3.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 14, 2012)

SARMs s-4 and the OSTRA
i ran growth and s4 for about 6 monthes while taking a extended break... I did still lose weight, but I still looked pumped and the gym felt good. 
Stuff is still pretty expensive to run at a decent dose. Its like growth in that the availibity and "legitness" can vary. So buy up when you get the real stuff.


----------



## theboneman (Apr 14, 2012)

Bieberhole69 said:


> Why not just get on a good HRT program?  HGH, low dose test, HCG, and Arimidex.  I wouldn't think something like this could shut you down bad enough to cause infertility.
> 
> That being said, if it was my wife and I trying to have a baby I would put that before anything else and stay off everything that could possibly interfere.  When she gets knocked up go back on.


when i found out i was sterile, i immediatly stopped everything and for the past 7 months now i have been running every pct regimen i could get, hcg, proviron (at first) then stopped proviron from the advice of others, clomid, and nolvadex, a solid 7-months and im still sterile with a zero sperm count, i was on doc prescribed cypionate for 18months and it shut me down.

im waiting on some hmg, ill see what that does. i just took a break for 2 weeks on pct and now im jumping back on, my eyes were screwy.now ok. you said run a little test, everyone says no because im shut down, what do you think the arimadex will do, you recommend it, ive never ran it, do you think i should ? and whats your view on proviron ? i read it can help with sperm production ?? and thanks for your input, the pizza ones wernt helpful, just surprised it came from a rep ??????????????????


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 14, 2012)

Pizza with extra sausage and pep has been shown to drastically raise sperm count.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

theboneman said:


> Guys, i been trying to get wifey pregnent, so im off the sauce, but im loosing to many gains, pct really aint helping any, so what gear can i bridge at safely ?? I have access to whatever, help me out, anavar maybe low dosed, seeing it only makes the muscles store creatine. But whats your view on it ??
> Thanks, bones.




Even if anavar didnt shut you down, a low dose wont do SHIT! Don't slin, you arent ready. Get some HGH, its a shitload of money, but if you can throw down get some. Also make sure you are eating like you did on cycle, that will help


----------



## theboneman (Apr 14, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> even if anavar didnt shut you down, a low dose wont do shit! Don't slin, you arent ready. Get some hgh, its a shitload of money, but if you can throw down get some. Also make sure you are eating like you did on cycle, that will help



thanks for your knowledge.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruising dose of test plus hcg and an ai. Don't run any other aas if you want look into it'd and the other peps. Off doesn't have some of the other benefits of hgh or the gh releasing peps but I believe its the most anabolic and real gh is apparently very hard to come by right now es


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 14, 2012)

Woops damn phone I was referring to igf and the lr3 version especially


----------



## theboneman (Apr 15, 2012)

hey, whats your outlook on half a anadrol a day, or 5, or 10 mgs of d-bol, do you think even at such a low dose it would shut you down.???


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 15, 2012)

I wouldn't. Touch anything but test also make sure you u use an AI, estrogen is supposedly about 200x more suppressive than test. You should absolutely use hcg as well.


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 15, 2012)

theboneman said:


> thanks for your knowledge.



alot of fake HGH is around right now, I suggest you take a look at the labtesting threads...and it will show you who's HGH is legit by the blood results


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 15, 2012)

go with ghp6 and cjc1295 i believe and run that and createin and get hcg ang hmg use both wow zero i know dudes who have been on for 9 months strait with 4 moths break and right back on for shows and got kids on juice babys   so it could be more bro if that don't work it's something else bro


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

theboneman said:


> hey, whats your outlook on half a anadrol a day, or 5, or 10 mgs of d-bol, do you think even at such a low dose it would shut you down.???



all aas will shut you down if you use it long enough go fuck yourself what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## bjg (Apr 15, 2012)

theboneman said:


> Guys, i been trying to get wifey pregnent, so im off the sauce, but im loosing to many gains, pct really aint helping any, so what gear can i bridge at safely ?? I have access to whatever, help me out, anavar maybe low dosed, seeing it only makes the muscles store creatine. But whats your view on it ??
> Thanks, bones.


not sure if you can get real primobolan if you are in the US. but my friend takes 200 mg of Primo a week for 10-12 weeks and no pct no problems at all he has been doing this twice a year for many years.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 15, 2012)

Why don't you try eating a little more? Seriously.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Pizza is 50x more anabolic and androgenic than test.


oysters as a topping is like adding proviron to your cycle.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> oysters as a topping is like adding proviron to your cycle.



that does sound good


----------



## l69lou (Apr 15, 2012)

Anavar is DEFINATELY anabolic with an anabolic index as high as 630, approx as much as 6 times as anabolic as test. There is no free lunch- all steroids taken in a dose and  for as long as necessary to gain muscle shut you down ! Anavar, primo anything. I know we all hate to see hard earned muscle waste away but it will come back very quickly. Children are a lifetime of work and commitment and you will sacrifice FAR more than some muscle if you are blessed enough to have them. If this bothers you at this point in life I strongly urge you to hold off till ready. Wait till you find out how not getting enough sleep for 4 nights in a row affect your gains, Ha ! I understand you are just trying to make things work for the best. Maybe it is time to consult a qualified proffesional before more self medication. Good Luck


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

l69lou said:


> Anavar is DEFINATELY anabolic with an anabolic index as high as 630, approx as much as 6 times as anabolic as test. There is no free lunch- all steroids taken in a dose and for as long as necessary to gain muscle shut you down ! Anavar, primo anything. I know we all hate to see hard earned muscle waste away but it will come back very quickly. Children are a lifetime of work and commitment and you will sacrifice FAR more than some muscle if you are blessed enough to have them. If this bothers you at this point in life I strongly urge you to hold off till ready. Wait till you find out how not getting enough sleep for 4 nights in a row affect your gains, Ha ! I understand you are just trying to make things work for the best. Maybe it is time to consult a qualified proffesional before more self medication. Good Luck



very solid post, though the anabolic/androgenic scores of steroids dont mean much in actual application


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 15, 2012)

Honestly you should have no problem getting pregnant even on a low dose of test every week. I know everyone is different, but I also know guys running mass amount of gear and still knocked up the misses.
 If you still cant get pregnant, maybe other factors are coming into play..??....


----------



## theboneman (Apr 15, 2012)

wow !! thats defanitly alot of views !! and i thank everyone for thier input, theres alot to think about, i guess i gotta keep on trucking and just wait it out. hey i came this far, and i can try some of your ideas, they do make sense. and i should re-evaluate my eating habits, its been hit or miss. hey thanks again .
bones.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2012)

This is one of the easiest questions to answer, none and none. Every steroid you'd want to take will suppress HPTA, even var, its been done before at low doses as has Dbol at a mere 5mg a day immediately upon wakeup.

You can try GH, or just keep going. I got my wife preg on plenty of stuff, twice, deep into my cycles.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Mudge said:


> This is one of the easiest questions to answer, none and none. Every steroid you'd want to take will suppress HPTA, even var, its been done before at low doses as has Dbol at a mere 5mg a day immediately upon wakeup.
> 
> You can try GH, or just keep going. I got my wife preg on plenty of stuff, twice, deep into my cycles.



boys or girls?


----------



## theboneman (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya know, you guys are making alot of sense out of this for me, it may not seem important but it is to me. Im 45 yrs old and last summer i went into a coma from steroids, my friggin liver failed and i was on a donor list for over 6-weeks and on dyallisis for the same, and after all this, im really thinking maybe im shut down from that, because i myself got wifey preggo on gear and with all the pct i did, i should of responded some how !! 

I have been seeing doctors to the point its becoming really just the same bullshit, blah,blah,blah. And only time will tell, i have done test since the failure, with no problems, i just have to stay away from orals, to me thier just to much of a gamble, i was curious about bridging, and knew all steroids shut ya down, just wanted to know if there was any dose that didnt. (short term)
hey, thanks for your time, and your personal knowledge of the topic. You all gave something to consider, especially eating, my diet sucks right now and its gotta get fixed.
Thank you.
Bones.

WE HAD A GIRL WHEN I WAS ON A GOOD CYCLE, BUT THEN AGAIN I ONLY GOT GIRLS HAHA. AND FOR THE MASSES INTO STATS, MY KID IS FRIGGIN BUILT LIKE SHE TRAINS, I CANT GET OVER IT, I WAS A RUNT AT HER AGE (11). HAHA. THIS KID IS GENETICALLY GIFTED OR DADDYS CYCLES PAID OFF. 
LATER.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, liver failure. I feel that is pretty scary shit, hey can you start a thread on that. Genetics, alcohol, drugs, tylenol, 17aa, or all or some of these factors and the truth only. I don't think just aas did that unless other factors came into play.


----------



## theboneman (Apr 16, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> wow, liver failure. I feel that is pretty scary shit, hey can you start a thread on that. Genetics, alcohol, drugs, tylenol, 17aa, or all or some of these factors and the truth only. I don't think just aas did that unless other factors came into play.



you are a very smart man.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 16, 2012)

If you're gonna stay off gear completely blast a few thousand iu's of hcg two weeks and then run another full clomid+aromasin pct. Again low dose test has been proven to not be effective contraception, and plenty of guys on TRT can still have kids especially if they use HCG year round. That would be my choice personally but it's up to you


----------



## theboneman (Apr 16, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> If you're gonna stay off gear completely blast a few thousand iu's of hcg two weeks and then run another full clomid+aromasin pct. Again low dose test has been proven to not be effective contraception, and plenty of guys on TRT can still have kids especially if they use HCG year round. That would be my choice personally but it's up to you



what do you reccomend?? a couple thou iu's a day or three times a week ?? thanks bro.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 16, 2012)

get two 5,000iu amps of hcg, do 1000 iu subcutaneously every other day until finished, run 12.5mg aromasin ED to suppress estro (to help prevent shutdown from estrogen as well as reduce the likelihood of estrogenic side effects from the hcg). After finishing the hcg wait 5 days and then start clomid + aromasin pct for four weeks. Get tested again like 6 weeks after your pct. If things aren't good by then look into triptorelin and hmg I guess?


edit: a post by Dr. Scally in case anyone thinks this is too much hcg. 

I disagree that 1,000 IU is excessive for HPTA restoration. In fact, in the many many patients I treated for returning HPTA function, 500 IU was far too inadequate. I am talking about QOD to Q3D dosing. I agree that QD dosing is not worthwhile. The objective is to achieve maximal testes stimulation. On this point, testing is the ONLY method to determine effectiveness. On desensitization, at 2,500 IU or less, I never saw any sign of desensitization. On higher doses, 5,000 IU, I saw it once. It should be mentioned that the duration for use is typically no more than 1 month. A longer duration should use a lesser dose, but, again, testing is key. You can start at 500 IU, but if the response is insufficient, I would NOT hesitate to increase the dose (TT < 450). An important consideration for this are very few studies dealing with AIH. I do think there is a role for hMG. [This is half the battle! There is still the requirement for restoring LH & FSH.] 



He advocates using nolva alongside clomid in PCT, and also no AI's as it makes bloodwork difficult to read (I believe that is his reasoning?). Estrogen is incredibly suppressive though and far moreso than testosterone so I think it's very important to reduce it when trying to recover hpta function. HCG causes large spikes in testosterone and also apparently increases levels of aromatase directly so estrogen can be an issue when using it.


----------



## bjg (Apr 16, 2012)

dude you had liver  problems and you are asking about steroids??? consult a doctor, no one here can prescribe to you a cycle or anything.....and if they do they are irresponsible and if you listen to them , you are too.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> all aas will shut you down if you use it long enough go fuck yourself what the fuck is wrong with you?



LMAO my ass the tren hasn't kicked in yet!


----------



## theboneman (Apr 17, 2012)

bjg said:


> dude you had liver  problems and you are asking about steroids??? consult a doctor, no one here can prescribe to you a cycle or anything.....and if they do they are irresponsible and if you listen to them , you are too.



ive cycled twice since my problem, our livers regenerate, my enzimes were normal on cycle, i took alot of liver support and alpha lipoic acid, anti oxidents etc, i have to be safe thats all, im actually doc prescribed test, my liver doc, and i see 3 other specialist, you can abuse tylenol and die.
i dont go nuts anymore, i really just dabble, but i get regular bloodwork, and monitor it very well.
i dont play with orals either, thier made to bypass ya liver, not good,
thank you for your concern, i appriciate your overlook on things there was a couple other factors that damaged me,to wit i dont do anymore, but im really safe, theres alot of docs monitoring me.
but i want you to know ill be cautious, and thank you for being responsable, you dont know me from adam, and i appriciate your view,
thanxs bones.


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 17, 2012)

Go to a doctor and get off all AAS. 

1000ius HCG e3d for a total of 5 shots. 
25mg aromasin EOD for 2months + (you can run it for upto six months)
clomid 50mg/day or nolva 10mg/day for 30-60days....


There's also a whole host of other fertility drugs that i don't know fuck all about. 

I would go to a doc and tell him all about your situation and your intentions of impregnating your wife. I'd also go get my sperm checked for count and fertility. 



....or a better solution, don't have kids.


----------



## theboneman (Apr 17, 2012)

PSYCHOPATH. said:


> Go to a doctor and get off all AAS.
> 
> 1000ius HCG e3d for a total of 5 shots.
> 25mg aromasin EOD for 2months + (you can run it for upto six months)
> ...



i put my message b4 yours ?? if it dont post, ill rewrite. yea its in there, it looks like its your message, sorry bout that, i wasnt paying attention,
stay strong brother !!


----------



## bjg (Apr 17, 2012)

theboneman said:


> ive cycled twice since my problem, our livers regenerate, my enzimes were normal on cycle, i took alot of liver support and alpha lipoic acid, anti oxidents etc, i have to be safe thats all, im actually doc prescribed test, my liver doc, and i see 3 other specialist, you can abuse tylenol and die.
> i dont go nuts anymore, i really just dabble, but i get regular bloodwork, and monitor it very well.
> i dont play with orals either, thier made to bypass ya liver, not good,
> thank you for your concern, i appriciate your overlook on things there was a couple other factors that damaged me,to wit i dont do anymore, but im really safe, theres alot of docs monitoring me.
> ...


 ok man just be cautious...you have a family...looks are not worth the risks
take care


----------



## theboneman (Apr 18, 2012)

bjg said:


> ok man just be cautious...you have a family...looks are not worth the risks
> take care



thank you, your right, i was so hung up on getting bigger and stronger that i almost killed my self !! i layed in the hosp and it kept running in my head, im fucking stupid, all for looks.
never again, like i said i dont even really cycle anymore, i pussyfoot it, a little here a little there, i aint mixing shit any more, i was on it for 2 1/2 weeks when i turned yellow !! heres my mistake, i pinned cyp 600mgs 3 times that week, took 4 anavars, 1- tren oral, and 25 mgs winstrol, BAM it was all over, everyone is different, and past abuse caught up with me. 

im waiting right now to knock up wifey then ill do a little blend of oils with no orals, im taking a half a drol a day right now only bcause i lost all my gains and im fucking weak, ill stop in a couple weeks.
hey, thanks for caring brother. theres some real solid guys on this board.
later, bones


----------



## theboneman (Apr 18, 2012)

!@#$%^&*()


----------



## Grozny (Apr 18, 2012)

theboneman said:


> Guys, i been trying to get wifey pregnent, so im off the sauce, but im loosing to many gains, pct really aint helping any, so what gear can i bridge at safely ?? I have access to whatever, help me out, anavar maybe low dosed, seeing it only makes the muscles store creatine. But whats your view on it ??
> Thanks, bones.



 So if you are trying to build muscle, you are probably going to have to accept that HPTA suppression comes with it. Commonly the user will either take hCG during cycle or a full PCT program after to help with this.

Primobolan is very "mild" by most accounts, and a dose of 200-400 mg per week is usually regarded as an effective range. You shouldn't notice estrogenic issues at any dose, nor "bloat", as there is no estrogen aromatization.


----------



## theboneman (Apr 18, 2012)

grozny said:


> so if you are trying to build muscle, you are probably going to have to accept that hpta suppression comes with it. Commonly the user will either take hcg during cycle or a full pct program after to help with this.
> 
> primobolan is very "mild" by most accounts, and a dose of 200-400 mg per week is usually regarded as an effective range. You shouldn't notice estrogenic issues at any dose, nor "bloat", as there is no estrogen aromatization.



you hit that on the head bro, ive had alot of people give primo 5 stars, and rave about it, thats why its so expensive i guess, your also dead on with that hcg, i got my wife pregnant on cycle with it, but never knew she would want more so seeing i was in my early 40's i stopped all ancillaries and pct stuff and got sterile, now she wants another kid, hahaha, i been doing good pct for 7 months and still nothing, im giving up, i been to docs and ive been on crazy meds,.
I just started cheating w/ a half a drol a day,hahaha, thanks for your opinions bro,
you looked ripped, good job.
Later bones


----------



## bjg (Apr 18, 2012)

just be careful about primo, although it is the safest steroid it is also the most counterfeited steroid ... so before doing any primo (200 mg a week is a relatively safe dose) make sure it is legit primo. the only legit primo. If you get any ..send a pic of it i can tell you if it is legit or not...here where i live we get it from BAYER company in turkey and we have lots of experience in identifying legit vs counterfeit.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 18, 2012)

there are UGL's that make primo as well though, you really have to trust your source there obvioiusly. The powders are out there so anyone can make it if they have the cash for raws

at around 2grand for 100g's that's probably not a whole lot of people


----------



## bjg (Apr 18, 2012)

yesterday my friend ( was a national champion and now gym owner) showed me an excellent fake primo....looks exactly like the real one...clear inside, oily, same box, same package same colors, excellent quality tag on it, good expiry date and serial number ..everything was perfect except one detail: the ampule was slightly longer than the real one..you cannot guess the difference unless you have the real one next to it on a table or you precisely measure the ampule...the difference was 1 mm


----------



## effinrob (Apr 19, 2012)

i would just stop running gear... someone might have a problem.... i mean i can totally understand doing test because its doctor supervised but is popping an oral worth your life... is being strong worth dying for. just be careful


----------



## theboneman (Apr 19, 2012)

effinrob said:


> i would just stop running gear... Someone might have a problem.... I mean i can totally understand doing test because its doctor supervised but is popping an oral worth your life... Is being strong worth dying for. Just be careful




your right, you are 100% right. And second thought i dont need the orals at all, why risk it, it dont even make sense ??
Thank you..


----------



## overburdened (Apr 19, 2012)

Primo is around, you just have to order from overseas.. I doubt it would shut you down as it does not aromatize and it is based of dht molecule... however, there is not certainty that it wouldn't... if I was trying to have a kid, I wouldnt take anything but hcg,clomid, and hmg, ai's, and serms(pct wise).... you can take, like many have said, hgh igf1lr3, cgc, etc. etc... none of the peps shut you down.... start by getting your pct ramped up(if you don't have hmg, get some!)

get her pregnant, then worry about getting on the juice, it don't take long to get her pregnant once youre fertile... and you'll have plenty of fun trying... then you can juice your ass off!


----------



## theboneman (Apr 20, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Primo is around, you just have to order from overseas.. I doubt it would shut you down as it does not aromatize and it is based of dht molecule... however, there is not certainty that it wouldn't... if I was trying to have a kid, I wouldnt take anything but hcg,clomid, and hmg, ai's, and serms(pct wise).... you can take, like many have said, hgh igf1lr3, cgc, etc. etc... none of the peps shut you down.... start by getting your pct ramped up(if you don't have hmg, get some!)
> 
> get her pregnant, then worry about getting on the juice, it don't take long to get her pregnant once youre fertile... and you'll have plenty of fun trying... then you can juice your ass off!



yea, your right, you hit that right on the nail brother.


----------

